# google play won't restore apps



## metropical

updated to ICS and OpenSensation ROM and gapps.zip.
Play won't restore apps.
Is there a fix for this?


----------



## realsis

When setting up the phone after flashing, make sure google is checked to restore apps. I had the opposite issue, I wanted google to stop restoring my apps because I prefer to restore from titanium. But I learned if I unchecked the restore at the beginning of installation then the won't restore. So in your case, just go in and check restore. It's at the very beginning of your phone set up. Hope this helps. Best wishes

Sent from my HTC Sensation using RootzWiki


----------

